# Aurora to conduct flyover during RCMP Musical Ride show in Richmond, BC, 28/8/13



## CougarKing (24 Aug 2013)

From the Richmond Review



> *Aurora to roar overhead for RCMP Musical Ride*
> 
> *
> The distinctive overhead roar of an Aurora long-range military patrol plane—flying low and slow over Twin Oaks equestrian facility—will mark the arrival of the RCMP’s Musical Ride in Richmond next week.*
> ...


----------

